# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ژنتیک گرایش زیست شناسی مولکولی

## presents

دوستان کسی اطلاع داره برای قبول شدن توی رشته ژنتیک در دانشگاه تهران و اصفهان باید چه رتبه ای توی منطقه 3 کسب کرد ؟ 
سپاس

----------


## nitah

سلام شما میتونید به اینجا مراجعه کنید و جوابتون رو بیابید !

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## presents

> سلام شما میتونید به اینجا مراجعه کنید و جوابتون رو بیابید !
> 
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته


عزیزم من خود ژنتیک رو میخوام 
این کل زیر شاخه رو میگه

----------


## kouchoulou

> عزیزم من خود ژنتیک رو میخوام 
> این کل زیر شاخه رو میگه


برادر گرامی...
توی سایت قلمچی(همون لینک بالا که nitah داد)پایین ترین رتبه ی قبول شده و بالاترین رتبه رو زده.
شما خودت باید بدونی اهمیت ژنتیک مولکولی نسبت به بقیه ی گرایش های سلولی مولکولی (بيوشيمي،بيوتکنولوژي،مهندس  ي ژنتيک،بیوفیزیک و میکروبیولوژی) چقدره.
بدیهیه که هر کدوم اهمیت بیشتری داشته باشه رتبه بهتری میخواد.

----------


## presents

> برادر گرامی...
> توی سایت قلمچی(همون لینک بالا که nitah داد)پایین ترین رتبه ی قبول شده و بالاترین رتبه رو زده.
> شما خودت باید بدونی اهمیت ژنتیک مولکولی نسبت به بقیه ی گرایش های سلولی مولکولی (بيوشيمي،بيوتکنولوژي،مهندس  ي ژنتيک،بیوفیزیک و میکروبیولوژی) چقدره.
> بدیهیه که هر کدوم اهمیت بیشتری داشته باشه رتبه بهتری میخواد.



درسته رضای عزیز 
اگه به ترتیب باشه 
میترسم همش مثلا ماله قبولی های بیوشیمی باشه 
بعد معیار درستی رو در نظر نگرفتم 
در کل اگه کسی فارغ از کنکور داشتیم که این رشته رفته بود عالی میشد

----------


## kouchoulou

> درسته رضای عزیز 
> اگه به ترتیب باشه 
> میترسم همش مثلا ماله قبولی های بیوشیمی باشه 
> بعد معیار درستی رو در نظر نگرفتم 
> در کل اگه کسی فارغ از کنکور داشتیم که این رشته رفته بود عالی میشد


اگه درباره ی هرکدوم از گرایش ها اطلاعاتی بدست بیاری و دروس اختصاصیشون رو با هم مقایسه کنی میتونی بر اساس اهمیت رتبه بندی کنی.

----------


## kouchoulou

معرفی رشته زیست شناسی سلولی و مولکولی (گرایش ژنتیک)
اطلاعاتی درمورد رشته ژنتیک و گرایش های آن

----------


## Masood11

> درسته رضای عزیز 
> اگه به ترتیب باشه 
> میترسم همش مثلا ماله قبولی های بیوشیمی باشه 
> بعد معیار درستی رو در نظر نگرفتم 
> در کل اگه کسی فارغ از کنکور داشتیم که این رشته رفته بود عالی میشد


یکی از دوستام با رتبه 3500 رفت همین رشته تو دانشگاه تهران!(مطمئنم که گرایش ژنتیک بود چون به همین گرایش علاقه داشت!

----------


## presents

> یکی از دوستام با رتبه 3500 رفت همین رشته تو دانشگاه تهران!(مطمئنم که گرایش ژنتیک بود چون به همین گرایش علاقه داشت!


مرسی مسعود جان 
پ.خ رو چک کن

----------


## konkuriha

سایت قلم چی داره توش امار قبولیو

----------

